# Suche mechanische Tastatur und eine Maus



## Dynamitarde (28. März 2012)

Ich suche eine  mechanische Tastatur die bis 120 Euro teuer sein darf.
 Brauch die Tastatur für Ego Shooter und normales arbeiten.
 Sollte nicht zu laut sein!
 Habe diese ins Auge gefasst:
News, Tests, Downloads und Forum zu PC, Computer und Spielen - PC GAMES HARDWARE ONLINE


News, Tests, Downloads und Forum zu PC, Computer und Spielen - PC GAMES HARDWARE ONLINE


News, Tests, Downloads und Forum zu PC, Computer und Spielen - PC GAMES HARDWARE ONLINE


 Welche sollte Ich mir holen!?
 Oder eine andere!?


 Bei der Maus werde Ich mir wohl die G700 holen.
 Welche Maus ist am besten geeinigt für Ego Shooter!?


----------



## turbosnake (28. März 2012)

Die BW ist laut, da Blues und die Schrottair hat nicht an allen Tasten Switches sondern teilweise Rubberdomes.
Die Qpad nutz Reds, die sind empfindlicher und ich weiß nicht ob sie dir gefallen.

Die G700 naja, mir ist sie zu schwer, Ich würde mich zwischen der Razer DA und der Zowie AM (GS) Entscheiden, die haben den wohl besten Sensor.


----------



## Dynamitarde (28. März 2012)

Die News, Tests, Downloads und Forum zu PC, Computer und Spielen - PC GAMES HARDWARE ONLINE finde Ich auch gar nicht schlecht, hat die jemand hier!?
Edit:
Turbosnake
Die Qpad ist mein Favorit.


----------



## Skeksis (28. März 2012)

Für 120,- € als Mecha (auch wenn leider alle leicht drüber liegen):
http://www.qpad-germany.de/de/shop/a:6,rc:1,n:tastaturen-qpad-mk-
Das Keyboard Model S Professional - Versand in 24h im Shop getDigital
Caseking.de » Gaming » Tastaturen » Tastaturen - ZOWIE » ZOWIE CELERITAS Pro Gaming Keyboard, DE Layout - King Mod Edition

Und falls du 150,- ausgeben willst, ne Filco:

http://www.getdigital.de/products/Filco_Majestouch_Profi_Tastatur

Dabei seh ich gerade: WTF, warum kostet die Filco denn nu 169,-€? 

Maus:


Caseking.de » Gaming » Mäuse » Mäuse - ZOWIE » ZOWIE EC1 Pro Gaming Mouse - black
Caseking.de » Gaming » Mäuse » Mäuse - ZOWIE » ZOWIE AM Pro Gaming Mouse - black
Caseking.de » Gaming » Mäuse » Mäuse - Razer » Razer Deathadder Re-Spawn Black Edtion - 3500 dpi


----------



## brennmeister0815 (29. März 2012)

Jeder Euro Investition, welche über das gesetzte Limit von 120,- Euro hinausgeht ist in eine *Filco* gut investiert. Mein Switch Tipp: Cherry *Brown*. Taktiles Feedback, recht leise, optimaler Tastendruck - Filco Majestouch Profi Tastatur - Versand in 24h im Shop getDigital -
Und nein, es ist mir nicht müßig, meinen Nager-Außenseitertipp immer wieder anzubringen: http://accessories.euro.dell.com/sna/productdetail.aspx?c=de&l=de&cs=dedhs1&sku=570-10880&baynote_bnrank=0&baynote_irrank=0&~ck=baynoteSearch (Logitech G9 im Tarnkleid).


----------



## Pravasi (29. März 2012)

Da ich mit der Corsair recht zufrieden bin...."Schrottair" ist da eher in Richtung Zwangsvulgarismus einzuordenen.-in der Pubertät passiert so was schnell,muss man aber nicht auf die Goldwaage legen.
Für Shooter sind die reds schon ne ziemlich feine Sache.
Muss man halt wissen,was man genau braucht/möchte und ob man sich an den z.T.nichtmechanischen Tasten stört.

@Brennmeister:
Funktioniert der Profilwechsel bei der Maus nur über den Desktop oder auch direkt über die Maustastatur?
Man kann die Rasterung des Mausrads also ausschalten,wie bei z.B.der Logitech G700?
Und ist das Mausrad "stabil"und präziese,oder eher schwabelig wie bei der G700?


----------



## BurtonCHell (29. März 2012)

Passend dazu verweise ich auf diesen Thread. Vollständigkeitshalber sei gesagt, dass die M60 einen Avago ADNS-9500-Sensor intus hat. 
Eine gute Übersicht (wenn auch nicht mehr ganz aktuell) über die verbauten Senoren, liefert diese Liste hier.

Gaming-Keyboard empfehle ich, wenn ne Rubberdome reicht, die Roccat Isku: frei konfigurierbare Daumentasten, fünf Profile, einfach Markro-Recording-Funktion, Easy-Shift-Mode (Doppelbelegung der Tasten von ° bis B), Beleuchtung (die aber leider suboptimal in der Schräglage rüberkommt) und die großzügige Handballenauflage.

Wenns ne Mechanische sein darf, hilft nur vorfühlen ... 
Da ich mit ner 91er IBM Model M mit Buckle Springs groß geworden bin, war für mich die Razer Black Widow Ultimate das gefundene Fressen. Das (akustische) taktile Feedback der Tasten ist jedoch um einiges geräuschärmer, als auf dem "Urvater". 
Beleuchtung ist top, auch USB-2.0-Hub und Makrofunktion sind nette Dreingaben. Nur die Glossy-Oberfläche macht mich manchmal zu schaffen ...


----------



## Dynamitarde (29. März 2012)

Danke für eure schnellen Antworten.
 Besonderer dank an brennmeister0815 und Skeksis.
 Werde mir die Alienware TactX Maus holen, vorschlag von brennmeister0815 .
 Und bei der Tastatur werde Ich mir die Zowie Celeritas Pro gamming Keyboard King Mod Edition holen,  vorschlag von Skeksis.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (29. März 2012)

Dynamitarde schrieb:


> Besonderer dank an brennmeister0815 und Skeksis. Werde mir die Alienware TactX Maus holen, vorschlag von brennmeister0815 .


 Bitte, immer wieder gerne!  In Sachen neuer Nager: Eine wirklich _gute_ Wahl!


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (30. März 2012)

Die Alienware TactX Maus ist wirklich so ein kleiner Insidertipp, kennt kaum eine Sau... liegt deutlich angenehmer in der Hand als die originale G9, den Treiber muss man nur 1x installieren, dort dann am besten die DPI einheitlich auf "1600" einstellen (mehr braucht man echt nicht), die Beleuchtung auf "schwarz" = aus, danach Neustart und Treiber deinstallieren (bleibt sowieso alles abgespeichert), schon hat man eine Maus die macht was eine Maus machen soll.

Hat bei mir mittlerweile meine Roccat Kone+ abgeloest, zwar keine Probleme bis zuletzt mit gehabt, aber die TactX liegt mir doch deutlich besser, einfach "geschmeidiger" wie man so schoen sagt.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (30. März 2012)

Trotzdem ist die QPAD uneingeschränkt empfehlenswert. Und sie ist günstig. 

P.S: @Parvasi: Immernoch alleine mit der Meinung die K90/60 zu Empfehlen.


----------



## Pravasi (30. März 2012)

Ich hab halt immer noch nichts gefunden,was gegen das Teil spricht,von "Schrott" mal ganz zu schweigen...
Das könnte ich eher bei der Kone logisch nachvollziehen.
Eine Meinung einer kleinen handvoll Leute in einem Forum ist halt auch nicht zwingend repräsentativ,oder?
Beantwortet mir doch mal lieber die Fragen zur dieser interessanten Maus.


----------



## turbosnake (30. März 2012)

Schau dir diesen Thread im Luxx an und weißt warum ich sie Schrottair nennen, bevor ich diesen Thread gelesen habe habe ich sie nicht so bezeichnet. Erst die Reaktion des Corsairstaffs brachte mich dazu sie so zubezeichnen, eine bescheurte habe von einem Hersteller selten gesehen.
Hier der Link:[User-Review] Corsair Vengeance M60 Maus und K60 Tastatur.
Danach kann am imho keine andere Meinung haben.


----------



## conspiracy (30. März 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:
			
		

> Schau dir diesen Thread im Luxx an und weißt warum ich sie Schrottair nennen, bevor ich diesen Thread gelesen habe habe ich sie nicht so bezeichnet. Erst die Reaktion des Corsairstaffs brachte mich dazu sie so zubezeichnen, eine bescheurte habe von einem Hersteller selten gesehen.
> Hier der Link:[User-Review] Corsair Vengeance M60 Maus und K60 Tastatur.
> Danach kann am imho keine andere Meinung haben.



Danke für den Link, sehr informativ. Wirklich Stümperhaft. Ich meine so oder so, egal ob dieser Support in dem Fall jetzt ein spezielles A-hole abgibt oder nicht, so ne Hybridtastatur ist doch nichts ganzes und nichts halbes, da wird einfach gespart und getrickst, sowas sollte man nicht unterstützen. Genau darum lieben wir doch unsere Mechas, deshalb haben wir doch gewechselt (die meisten jedenfalls) um nicht wieder auf Domes tippen zu muessen  einfach unglaublich. Als wäre ne mechanische Tastatur ne Definitionssache  mechanisch ist mechanisch, alles, bis zur ESC Taste.


----------



## Pravasi (30. März 2012)

Ich kenn den Thread und auch einige andere Erklärungen seitens Corsair.
Das man da versucht irgendetwas schönzureden,dem Kunden versucht ein x für ein u vorzumachen,ect.,ist klar.
Eine definitiv sehr unsymphtische Firma in Bezug auf Ehrlichkeit.
Irgendwo an anderer Stelle hat ein Corsair-Mitarbeiter auch erklärt,dass eine vollmechanische Tastatur halt nochmal ne Nummer teurer wäre und deswegen evtl.nicht wettbewerbsfähig...
Ist Verarschung,sehe ich zumindest so.
Trotzdem sehe ich die Tastatur so wie sie ist,d.h. mit ihren Vor und Nachteilen und differenziere da,schmeiss nicht alles in einen Topf.
Beide sind nämlich tatsächlich vorhanden und ich wäge ab welche Seite da für mich überwiegt.
Ist wie bei so vielen Dingen,-auch bei Menschen!


----------



## conspiracy (31. März 2012)

Pravasi schrieb:


> Ich kenn den Thread und auch einige andere Erklärungen seitens Corsair.
> Das man da versucht irgendetwas schönzureden,dem Kunden versucht ein x für ein u vorzumachen,ect.,ist klar.
> Eine definitiv sehr unsymphtische Firma in Bezug auf Ehrlichkeit.
> Irgendwo an anderer Stelle hat ein Corsair-Mitarbeiter auch erklärt,dass eine vollmechanische Tastatur halt nochmal ne Nummer teurer wäre und deswegen evtl.nicht wettbewerbsfähig...
> ...



Niemand will dir hier seine Meinung aufdrängen  .. es gibt einfach Dinge die kann man nicht einfach so unkommentiert stehen lassen. Ich persönlich habe einfach Prinzipien und würde mir aus diesem Grund keine Corsair Tastatur kaufen (alleine schon weil sie mir nicht gefällt). Natürlich hat der Corsair Supporter bei LUXX recht, solange fleißig Leute ihre "mechanischen" Tastaturen kaufen, müssen die nichts an ihrer Geschäftspolitik ändern, genau das ist der springende Punkt  .. Es wäre ja auch nicht schlimm diese Tastaturen als Hybridmechas zu verkaufen, doch dann mit Definitionen anzufangen usw. .. das ist einfach peinlich. Aber im Prinzip bringt es auch nichts darüber zu diskutieren. Schlecht sind die Corsairs sicher nicht als Tastatur gesehen, aber als mechanische Tastaturen haben sie sicher versagt. Das ist eben das Problem wenn man die Wertigkeit die allein im Klang des Wortes "mechanisch" steckt im Zusammenhang mit einer Tastatur verwendet um den Profit zu steigern, letztendlich werden noch viele billigmechas rauskommen, weil der allgemeine Mainstream Markt jetzt erschlossen wird, darunter leidet meist die Qualität, weil die Masse (wie schon oft erwähnt) gute Qualität haben möchte, aber nicht viel dafür bezahlen will.


----------



## Pravasi (31. März 2012)

Die Verarschung der Kunden seitens Corsair findet statt,das stell ich nicht in Frage.
Möglicherweise erreicht aber grade Corsair mit seinen Boards Leute die vorher nicht an Mechs gedacht haben,eröffnen also evtl.neue Käuferschichten und spornen so den Markt und die Entwicklung an.
Wenn sich das Produkt lohnt-und so sieht es ja aus-wird es noch mehrere Boards geben-auch von anderen Companys!
Ich weiss,das Corsair da schon seit ner Weile was mit browns oder blues in der Mache hat.
Vieleicht eine Vollmechanische aus einem Guss mit auswechselbaren Switches,besser ereichbaren Multimedias und was weiss ich...?
Oder sie schwören sich auf Hybride oder Mechs mit der geringsmöglichen akzeptierten Qualität ein und motivieren andere es ihnen gleich zu tun...?
Muss man weder schwarz noch rosarot sehn-alles noch möglich.


----------



## moparcrazy (31. März 2012)

Versteh irgendwie nicht warum man nun Pravasi hier so unter Feuer nimmt...
Der TE hat unter anderem auch nach dieser Tastatur gefragt, darauf und auf turbosnake's Post hat Pravasi geantwortet. Er ist sich der schwächen des Keyboards durchaus bewusst und hat diese auch selbst erwähnt.
Dennoch ist er so zufrieden mit dem Keyboard das er es auch anderen empfehlen möchte. Denke das das durchaus legitim ist denn vielleicht wäre der TE ja genauso glücklich mit dem Teil.
Ich würde diese Tastaturen nicht empfehlen aus den bekannten gründen aber das sollte jeder für sich entscheiden dürfen. Auch macht Pravasi auf mich nicht den Eindruck eines Fanboy's, er bog hier nicht um die ecke mit den Worten "bo ey best gaming keyboard ever/gibet nix besseres/alles andere ist schrott". Sollte jemand so auftreten bekommt der natürlich auch von mir entsprechend Feuer! 

Denke auch das eine Grundsatzdiskussion hier fehl am platz ist und dem TE nicht im geringsten hilft.


----------



## conspiracy (31. März 2012)

moparcrazy schrieb:
			
		

> Versteh irgendwie nicht warum man nun Pravasi hier so unter Feuer nimmt...
> Der TE hat unter anderem auch nach dieser Tastatur gefragt, darauf und auf turbosnake's Post hat Pravasi geantwortet. Er ist sich der schwächen des Keyboards durchaus bewusst und hat diese auch selbst erwähnt.
> Dennoch ist er so zufrieden mit dem Keyboard das er es auch anderen empfehlen möchte. Denke das das durchaus legitim ist denn vielleicht wäre der TE ja genauso glücklich mit dem Teil.
> Ich würde diese Tastaturen nicht empfehlen aus den bekannten gründen aber das sollte jeder für sich entscheiden dürfen. Auch macht Pravasi auf mich nicht den Eindruck eines Fanboy's, er bog hier nicht um die ecke mit den Worten "bo ey best gaming keyboard ever/gibet nix besseres/alles andere ist schrott". Sollte jemand so auftreten bekommt der natürlich auch von mir entsprechend Feuer!
> ...



Also ehrlich gesagt wollte ich ihn nicht angreifen oder wie du gesagt hast "unter Feuer nehmen". Ich hab eher Corsair angegriffen, falls er es selbst so empfunden hat möchte ich mich dafür entschuldigen.


----------



## moparcrazy (31. März 2012)

War ja auch nicht auf Dich allein bezogen.
Kann euren ärger ja nachempfinden und Denke auch das die Geschäftspolitik dieses Herstellers unbedingt erwähnt werden sollte.


----------



## Pravasi (31. März 2012)

Alles easy.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (31. März 2012)

Würde bei dem Budget zur MK-50 greifen. Da haste was richtiges, downsized auf das nötige: Tasten zum schreiben.
Keine Disko, mit abermillionen USB-Anschlüssen und wahrscheinlich noch ner Soundkarte, die selbst von der OnBoard-Lösung vernichtet wird.

Back 2 the Basics. Und 70€: Hallo? Besser als jede Logitech.


----------



## Dynamitarde (31. März 2012)

*So die Alienware TactX ist bestellt.
Bei der Tastatur habe Ich mich umentschieden. Zowie Celeritas Pro gefällt mir nicht
Ich habe einige Tastaturen ausprobiert in verschiedenen Läden um alle Switches Arten kennen zu lernen. * 
*Und eine hat mir besonders sehr gut gefallen, die Ich bei einer Freundin ausprobiert habe.*
*Und zwar die Filco Majestouch Profi Tastatur : Brown Switches DE.*
*Werde Sie bei Amazon bestellen.*


----------



## moparcrazy (31. März 2012)

Eine Frau mit 'ner Filco... Träume werden wahr.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (1. April 2012)

moparcrazy schrieb:


> eine frau mit 'ner filco...


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 :p


----------



## Dynamitarde (1. April 2012)

*Filco Majestouch ist jetzt auch bestellt.
*


----------



## moparcrazy (1. April 2012)

Gute Wahl. Wenn man alles groß schreibt SCHREIT man, wie ist das wenn man alles *Fett *schreibt?


----------



## Skeksis (1. April 2012)

Uff, na da haste dir aber direkt zwei nicht gerade günstige Späße zugelegt. Gute Wahl. 

Die Filco mit Browns nutz ich ebenfalls zu Hause und die Zowie im Betrieb. Du wirst wohl nach 2 Wochen nen Anfall kriegen sobald du auf ner Rubberdome schreiben musst. 

Und ob du die Filco nu bei Getdigital oder bei Amazon oder eBay kaufst, macht allles keinen Unterschied, kommen alle von Getdigital, die sind der einzige deutsche Reseller. Und wenn ich meiner Freundin die Rosa Filco kaufen müsste damit sie endlich von ihrer G15 runter kommt, ich würds machen. Sie will aber nicht.


----------



## Dynamitarde (1. April 2012)

moparcrazy schrieb:


> Gute Wahl. Wenn man alles groß schreibt SCHREIT man, wie ist das wenn man alles *Fett *schreibt?


  angeben


Skeksis schrieb:


> Uff, na da haste dir aber direkt zwei nicht gerade günstige Späße zugelegt. Gute Wahl.
> 
> Die Filco mit Browns nutz ich ebenfalls zu Hause und die Zowie im Betrieb. Du wirst wohl nach 2 Wochen nen Anfall kriegen sobald du auf ner Rubberdome schreiben musst.
> 
> Und ob du die Filco nu bei Getdigital oder bei Amazon oder eBay kaufst, macht allles keinen Unterschied, kommen alle von Getdigital, die sind der einzige deutsche Reseller. Und wenn ich meiner Freundin die Rosa Filco kaufen müsste damit sie endlich von ihrer G15 runter kommt, ich würds machen. Sie will aber nicht.


Hab sie bei Yagma - Kaufhaus mit der Maus!  bestellt.Ist er wohl nicht.
Bei Amazon möchte Getdigital 184 Euro + Versand haben.
Bei Ebay sind es 169 Euro +  Versand


----------



## brennmeister0815 (2. April 2012)

moparcrazy schrieb:


> ...wie ist das wenn man alles *Fett *schreibt?


 ...dann ist das _echt_ *fett*!


----------



## Dynamitarde (12. April 2012)

Maus und Tastatur ist beides jetzt da.
 Und Ich muss sagen beides genial.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (16. April 2012)

__________


----------



## Spiky (18. April 2012)

Also ich sage mal so es kommt immer drauf an was dir am besten liegt 
Ich habe meine Freundin meine G500 gegeben  und Spiele seit 2 Wochen mit der G700 auser das die am Abend an den Strom muss top sage ich aber sonst ist die Maus geil 
tastertur habe ich mich Natürlich auch für eine Von Logitech entschieden da ich Logitech Gut finde und ich da weis das es immer Gut ist  habe da die G510


----------



## gh0st76 (18. April 2012)

Dynamitarde schrieb:


> Maus und Tastatur ist beides jetzt da.
> Und Ich muss sagen beides genial.


 
Welche Tastatur? Die Filco? Wenn ja, dann herzlichen Glückwunsch.  Und viel Spaß wenn du mal wieder auf einer Rubberdome Tastatur tippen musst. Da bekommst du dann Fingerkrämpfe wegen dem Anschlag.


----------



## x-Baron-x (18. April 2012)

gh0st76 schrieb:


> Welche Tastatur? Die Filco? Wenn ja, dann herzlichen Glückwunsch.  Und viel Spaß wenn du mal wieder auf einer Rubberdome Tastatur tippen musst. Da bekommst du dann Fingerkrämpfe wegen dem Anschlag.



wenn die mechanischen doch nicht so teuer wären. sonst bräuchte ich auch nicht auf einer ruberdome fingerkrämpfe zu kriegen


----------



## gh0st76 (18. April 2012)

x-Baron-x schrieb:


> wenn die mechanischen doch nicht so teuer wären. sonst bräuchte ich auch nicht auf einer ruberdome fingerkrämpfe zu kriegen


 
Gibt auch günstige mechanische für den Anfang. MK-50 von QPAD zum Beispiel.


----------



## x-Baron-x (18. April 2012)

gh0st76 schrieb:


> Gibt auch günstige mechanische für den Anfang. MK-50 von QPAD zum Beispiel.


 ???

ich glaube die ist nicht beleuchtet oder ?


----------



## brennmeister0815 (18. April 2012)

Guckst Du:

QPAD MK-50




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_Es werde Licht_- oder auch nicht.


----------



## gh0st76 (18. April 2012)

Beleuchtet ist die nicht. Aber Wenn man tippen kann dann braucht man das auch nicht wirklich. Brauch ich eigentlich auch nicht. Aber ist halt ganz nett von der Optik.


----------



## conspiracy (18. April 2012)

gh0st76 schrieb:
			
		

> Beleuchtet ist die nicht. Aber Wenn man tippen kann dann braucht man das auch nicht wirklich. Brauch ich eigentlich auch nicht. Aber ist halt ganz nett von der Optik.



Eben, ein nettes Gimmick  brauchen tut man es als "gemeiner Nerd" aber nicht, weil die Tasten ja bestens bekannt sind. habe mir meine MK 80 vorwiegend wegen den Retail Blues geholt, wollte nicht Wochen länger warten bis meine Custom Bestellung von Qpad kommt. Am Anfang sind diese ganzen Features noch cool, nach ner Zeit aber kaum noch in Gebrauch. Meine nächste wird denke ich ne Filco mit Browns, oder ne Silent DAS Ultimate.

Für alle die noch mit dem Gedanken einer Beleuchtung spielen, sich gegen das 10 Finger System wehren oder das Licht nicht gerne anmachen, Mechas stehen meist für was anderes 

"und ob ich schon tippte im finsteren Saal, fürchte ich kein Unglück, denn du  bist bei mir, dein Komfort und deine Qualitaet trösten mich"


----------



## brennmeister0815 (18. April 2012)

conspiracy schrieb:


> Meine nächste wird denke ich ne Filco mit Browns, oder ne Silent DAS Ultimate.


 Wenn's Dir auf Qualität, Verarbeitung/Haptik, ankommt, dann bist Du bei Filco _genau_ richtig. Die Cherry *Brownies* sind auch meine Favoriten, zuhause _und_ im Büro.


----------



## gh0st76 (18. April 2012)

Mich würde mal ein HHKB interessieren. Oder eine mit Topres.


----------



## conspiracy (18. April 2012)

brennmeister0815 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn's Dir auf Qualität, Verarbeitung/Haptik, ankommt, dann bist Du bei Filco genau richtig. Die Cherry Brownies sind auch meine Favoriten, zuhause und im Büro.



Darauf kommt es mir an .. Ich weis  eine Filco ist eine Filco, ist eine Filco. Das beste was es mit Cherry MX gibt. Topre würde mich auch mal interessieren, vielleicht irgendwann mal  erstmal ne Filco.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (18. April 2012)

conspiracy schrieb:


> Ich weis  eine Filco ist eine Filco, ist eine Filco. Das beste was es mit Cherry MX gibt.


----------



## moparcrazy (18. April 2012)

conspiracy schrieb:


> "und ob ich schon tippte im finsteren Saal, fürchte ich kein Unglück, denn du  bist bei mir, dein Komfort und deine Qualitaet trösten mich"


Erst diese Sache mit dem "Filco unser" und jetzt der nächste adaptierte Bibel Vers?! So langsam mach ich mir sorgen...


----------



## conspiracy (18. April 2012)

moparcrazy schrieb:


> Erst diese Sache mit dem "Filco unser" und jetzt der nächste adaptierte Bibel Vers?! So langsam mach ich mir sorgen...


 
 .. ich mir auch  ..

nein, war nur daran angelehnt, bin nicht gläubig! .. Spaß muss sein


----------



## brennmeister0815 (19. April 2012)

In diesem, vorgenannten, Zusammenhang und in Anlehnung an den Titel dieses Threads 'Suche mechanische Tastatur und eine Maus':

*Suchet, so werdet ihr finden

Bittet, so wird euch gegeben; suchet, so werdet ihr finden; klopfet an, so wird euch aufgetan.

Bibel, Matthäus 7,7; Lukas 11,9
*
Bin zwar evangelisch getauft, aber bereits vor Jahren aus der Kirchengemeinschaft ausgetreten. Ich glaube, heute wird ein *guter* Tag.


----------

